#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Ich Will nicht mehr!!! >

## Anonymisiert

_Ich stürtze seid gestern Abend immer mehr ab, bin nur am Heulen und halte diesen Druck nicht mehr aus.
Mein Bauch tut so weh, ich will nicht mehr fühlen.
Ich habe so eine Angst, es nicht zu schaffen, den druck weiter stand zu halten, der von aussen auf mich lasstet.
Ständig diese Veranwortung für alles zu tragen, ich kann einfach nicht mehr, es  wird mir alles zuviel, immer ein Lächeln im gesicht nur damit andere  nicht sehen, das dich dein wirkliches Gefühl innerlich zerreißt.
Allein da zu stehen, im stich gelassen zu werden.
Seit gestern versuche ich mit egal wem kontakt auf zu nehmen, ich muss  los werden, wie es mir wirklich geht, ich fühle mich so allein gelassen.  Niemand hat zeit um mit mir ein paar worte zu wechseln, bin ich  wirklich so wenig wert das, es sich nicht lohnt sich mit mir zu  unterhalten?
Egal wenn ich versuchte zu erreichen, endweder ging niemand ran oder sie  wollten nichts hören, oder klagten selber ohne eine sekunde sich mal  meins anzuhören, wenn ich es auch versuchte, kam nur, ja, bei mir ist im  moment auch viel los und dann werde ich wieder abgewimmelt.
Bei wem soll ich mich noch mitteilen, wenn es doch keinen Interessiert.
Ich bin einfach nur noch ein Wertloses stück Dreck, mit dem es sich nicht lohnt ausseinander zu setzten.
Oh man ich halte es nicht mehr aus, ich laufe hier rum, setzt mich  wieder,lauf wieder rum und will, dieses Gefühl einfach nur los werden, will  mich verletzten, etwas zerstören, will das man sich um mich kümmert, das  man mich sieht und mich ernst nimmt, mir hilft, egal was nur das man  mich bemerkt, wenn ich nicht mehr da wäre, würde man Villeicht  irgendwann sagen, was ist eigendlich mit der kleinen, habt ihr nochmal  was von ihr gehört? Ach, da wird alles in ordnung sein und ich bin dann  schön lange nicht mehr da. Und sie werden wieder zu ihrer Tagesordnung  über gehen.
Ihr Leben wie bisher weiter unbehelligt Leben, ohne zu merken was passiert ist.
Ich kann und will auch nicht mehr und weiß nicht was ich noch tun muss, damit man mich sieht und wahr nimmt, selbst die Ärzte  nehmen mich nicht ernst, weil ich nach aussen anders wirke als ich mich innerlich fühle. Wenn ich ihnen sagte wie es mir geht, heißt es nur, na ja so schlimm ist es doch nicht, sie sind stark und schaffen das.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, Einweisen wollte ich mich auch schon, aber da hatte ich das selbe Problem. Ich weiß nicht wie ich zeigen soll, dass es in mir komplet anders aussieht, als ich nach aussen wirke._ _ Ein verzweifelter Hilferuf  der von niemand gehört wird._

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Anonymus, 
hör sofort damit auf immer alles schaffen zu wollen. Hör auf damit allen vorzuspielen, dass Du so stark bist. Zeige ruhig, dass es Dir nicht gut. Wenn Du immer den/die? Starke/n spielst, wird kaum einer erkennen, wie es tatsächlich um Dich steht. Habe den Mut, schwach zu sein. Wenn Du meinst, es geht nicht mehr, dann lass Dich in die Psychatrie einweisen. Bestehe darauf und erzäle dem Therapeuten, wie es um Dich steht. Ihm oder ihr was zu Deinem Zustand zu verschweigen wäre allerdings nicht sehr hilfreich. Bitte um Hilfe und lass Dir aber auch wirklich helfen.
Ich wünsche Dir,  dass die Last allmählich nachlässt. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Ich würde gern damit aufhören, aber ich kann das nicht steuern, ich nehme es mir fest vor und dann ist es doch anders.
meine Therapeutin weiß das auch und versucht immer sehr Positiv auf mich einzuwirken, ich sage ihr wie es in mir aussieht, aber um so schlimmer es mir geht um so Positiver versucht sie zu sein. Dann fühle ich mich nicht ernst genommen und auch das sage ich, aber sie ist der Meinung das ich stark bin und es schon schaffen werde. Aber wie lange hält ein Mensch durch, selbst wenn er stark ist? Was ist wenn er dann aufgegeben hat? Steht dann auf dem Stein, " Wir sahen es nicht, weil sie immer Lächelte"? oder " Warum über hörten wir ihre Worte und ließen uns von ihrem Lächeln blenden?"
Ich würde gern so schwach sein und es zeigen, ich beneide Menschen die dieses können, aber ich durfte es nie sein und jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr .  _

----------


## katzograph

"_Ich würde gern so schwach sein und es zeigen, ich beneide Menschen die dieses können, aber ich durfte es nie sein und jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr ._  " 
Üben, üben, üben!!

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
Das habe ich schön mehrfach getan,  ich glaube sie möchte mich mit ihrer Positiven stimmung anstecken, sie sagt immer " ach Fr. L. sie sind mir ein Herzchen" Es hilft mir aber recht wenig, zu wissen das ich ein Herzchen bin.
Sie ist davon überzeugt das ich es schaffe, aber ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher.
Es wird immer schlimmer, meine SVV und Suizidalen Gedanken, mich und das was an sowie in mir dran/ drin ist zu zerstören..
Ich werde erneut versuchen mich einweisen zu lassen.
Ich hoffe nur, das die mich diesmal nicht schon wieder wegschicken, wie beim letzten mal.
Weil dann weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter.
Denn noch danke für deine Antwort und den vorschlag

----------


## Anonymisiert

Das werde ich tun, Danke dir.
Auch für deine guten wünsche, denn nichts ist Selbstverständlich 
Lg

----------


## Anonymisiert

Habe in der Klinik angerufen undsoll die Tage hinkommen zum Vorgespräch.
Was ist wenn ich es nicht kann? Wenn ich es nicht Schaffe dort hin zu Fahren? oder wenn sie wieder der meinung sind, das ich keine Hilfe brauch, weil ich nicht ich bin und wieder zu stark wiorke mit einem Lächel?
Wenn sie mich auch wieder Heim schicken?
Was soll ich dann tun?

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Anonyma, 
wenn Du glaubst Du schaffst es nicht alleine, bitte jemanden Dich zu begleiten. Wenn der oder diejenige von Deinem Zustand bisher nichts wußte, hast Du schon mal eine prima Gelegenheit, ein wenig Schwäche zu zeigen. Wenn Dir in der Klinik nach Lächeln ist, nimm `ne Zitrone mit und beiß da rein. Wischt garantiert jedes Lächeln aus Deinem Gesicht. Oder erzähl, dass Lächeln bei Dir ein Geburtsfehler ist. Du klingst nach jemanden, der in seinem Leben schon eine Menge Phantasie aufgewendet hat, um seinen Zustand zu verbergen. Nutz diese Phantasie nun, um Deine Schwäche anderen begreiflich zu machen. Und vor allen Dingen, nimm Hilfe an, ob von einer Begleitung, Therapeutin oder Mitpatienten.
Erzähle doch, dass Deine große Stärke auch gleichzeitig Deine größte Schwäche ist, weil sie Dich von der Annahme von Hilfe abhält. Wenn`s nicht beim ersten mal klappt, dann eben beim zweiten oder dritten mal oder eben noch später.
Wie ich schon sagte, alles was man nicht kann, aber können möchte (muß) : üben!!
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Ralfk

Hallo Anonyma, 
ich kenn zwar nicht Dein Problemfeld,um was es bei Dir genau geht. Würde mich mal interessieren,was da genau los ist. 
Ich war auch bereits in einer Klinik, leide immer wieder unter psychisch/psychosomatischen Beschwerden und habe einige Verhaltensmuster/Strategien für mich entwickelt dagegenzusteuern. 
Gruss,Ralf

----------


## Anonymisiert

Guten Tag Ralf, 
ich könnte das ganze Forum damit füllen, aber die Diagnosen die stehen sin PTBS, Depressionen, Borderline, DIS, Anpassungsstörung, Angststörungen, Warnehmungsstörung usw
Auf Deutsch heißt das , das ich ein Psychisches Wrack bin.
Wenn etwas unvorhersehbares passiert, kommen alle komponenten zusammen und machen mir das Leben schwer.
Ich bin bis aufs weitere Austherapiert und muss nun sehen wie ich zurecht komme.
Denn noch bin ich für jeden Erfahrungwert und jede Idee ofen, die mich aus diesem Tief holen.
Glg  :angry_hair:

----------


## Falke

Hallo, 
wer hat dir denn so viele Diagnosen auf einmal gegeben? Bisher hatte ich aus deinen "Post" noch nichts dergleichen rausgelesen. Ich weiß allerdings, dass Borderline viele "Begleiterscheinungen" hat. Wenn dir das auch diagnostiziert wurde, dann dürften die dich doch in der Klinik nicht einfach ablehnen, oder wieder nach Hause schicken?! Ich weiß ja nicht genau welche Form der Therapie du machst, vielleicht ist es ja nicht die richtige Form? 
und noch was, hier "hören" wir dir alle zu - das ist doch schon mal was :-))))))).  
GLG 
Falke

----------


## Shamana

Hallo Anonymus, 
das hört sich ganz schwer nach einer Depression an. Ich würde den Therapeuten wechseln und auch einen Termin bei Frauenarzt machen. (Falls sie eine Frau sind und das Alter zwischen 40-60 haben) um eine hormonelle Unterfunktion auszuschliessen. Richtige Freunde haben sie leider nicht, was sehr schlimm ist und die Familie ist wohl auch sehr klein, oder kaum vorhanden was auch schlimm ist, denn sonst würden sich diese Menschen für sie interessieren. Ich würde radikal im Freunden und Bekanntenkreis aussortieren. ( Ich wäre so, das ist keine Ultimativlösung, viele können es auch nicht, ist nicht schlimm) Das Seelenheil ist sehr wichtig im Leben und man sollte es sich von anderen Menschen nicht zerstören lassen. Ich steckte auch mal in so einer Phase und habe Menschen gesucht die mir den Kopf streicheln und für mich da sind, aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert, es hat niemand getan ich habe nur zu hören bekommen, ich soll aufhören zu jammern. Das war hart und tat weh, aber im Endeffekt, hat es mich geheilt. Ich habe mich sehr von anderen Menschen abhängig gemacht und mein Seelenheil nach Ihren Aussagen gerichtet, alles Stand und fiel mit Ihnen. Aber ICH  bin ICH und nur ICH bin für mich Verantwortlich und kein anderer. Ich habe mir Hobby´s für mich gesucht. Ich erzähle seit dem wenig von mir (so wie du, du sagst es geht dir schlecht und dir hört keiner zu, aber du sagst nicht warum oder weswegen und was der auslöser für den Problem ist) und höre nur noch den anderen zu. Seit dem geht es mir besser, ich werde wieder respektiert und akzepiert und für voll genommen. Menschen sind von Natur aus Egoisten, sie möchten gehört werden, aber nicht unbedingt hören müssen, sie saugen einen aus, wenn man sich nur für sie Interessiert, deshalb kümmer dich um dich, es tut sonst keiner. Finde heraus was Dich glücklich macht NUR Dich ungeachtet was andere so machen. Und dann konzentriere dich darauf und setz deinen Fokus. Versuch dich auf was greifbares zu konzentrieren, nicht auf emozionale Gefühlsduseleinen von anderen Menschen. Mache Sport, oder male Bilder oder macht Spieleabende, oder einfach das was dich glücklich macht, reiten gehen Hund gassi führen ich weiss es nicht, Urlaub im Trekkingbereich oder was weiss ich. Du hast nur ein Leben, Gott schenkt dir kein zweites und du solltest es so nutzen, wie es für dich am schönsten ist, ohne das man dich manipuliert, was anderes zu tun. Ich weiss das sind jetzt harte Worte von mir, aber eins musst du mir glauben, es ist nicht böse gemeint und auch nicht genervt. Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen. :m_yes:  
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Shamana, 
dank für deine offenheit, es waren keineswegs harte worte, sie waren sehr ehrlich, was ich persönlich sehr schätze, denn nur dies bringt mich weiter.
Ja ich bin eine Frau aber noch nicht ganz so alt  :Smiley:  
Die ganzen Diagnosen kamen im laufe der letzten Jahre zustande, nicht alle auf einmal, ich war schon bei vielen verschiedenen Therapeuten und habe auch verschiedene Therapieformen durch.
Warum ich mich so fühle ist, das meine Thera sehr hart und intensiv mit mir an meiner Vergangenheit Arbeitet, durch die Dissoziative Identitätstörung gibt es Anteile in mir, die sehr Suizidal sind, aber auch noch viele andere Anteile, die dann sehr Verzweifelt sind, weil sie es verhindern wollen, das uns was passiert.
Bezüglich meines Bekannten kreises und auch die Familiere seite, muss ich dir recht geben.
Ich bin sehr Misstrauisch und halte inzwischen (was ich sehr schmerzlich gelernt habe) all diese Menschen fern von mir, was zur folge hat, das ich halt auch sehr oft allein bin.
Ich treibe sehr viel Sport und tatsächlich habe ich auch einen Hund mit dem ich sehr viel Laufe.
Jetzt hast du mir viele Punkte zum Überdenken gegeben, dafür danke ich dir und ja du hast mir sehr helfen können.  
Glg   :a_plain111:

----------


## Falke

Hallo Anonyma,  _Warum ich mich so fühle ist, das meine Thera sehr hart und intensiv mit mir an meiner Vergangenheit Arbeitet, durch die Dissoziative Identitätstörung gibt es Anteile in mir, die sehr Suizidal sind, aber auch noch viele andere Anteile, die dann sehr Verzweifelt sind, weil sie es verhindern wollen, das uns was passiert._ 
hier fiel mir spontan dazu etwas ein, mit dem ich mich immer wieder mal gedanklich beschäftige und es auch meine Überzeugung ist....ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir Menschen alle viele verschiedene Facetten in uns tragen. Auch ich habe eine sehr melancholische Seite in mir, teils sehr dramatisch vom Gefühl - dann habe ich wiederum eine sehr kritische und misstrauische Seite, die auch sehr ängstlich ist, aber eben auch dann wieder mutig und entschlossen gegen die ganze Welt anzukämpfen - was ich zum Teil auch mal durchaus versuche ;-)))), humorvoll und habe Spaß am Leben, bin egoistisch und habe dennoch ein großes Herz, empfinde Weltschmerz und manchmal kotzen (Sorry) mich die Menschen und das Leben an, aber dann liebe ich sie auch wieder und brauche auch unbedingt ihre Vielfalt :-)). Es kommt immer mal wieder der Punkt, da fühle ich mich überfordert und wäre gerne wieder klein und müsste nicht selber Entscheidungen treffen, dann hilft mir auch mal gut die Oberfläche. Meine Freunde finden mich durchgeknallt, aber genau deswegen mögen sie mich. Ich finde dich gar nicht so ungewöhnlich, du bist halt genialer, als die, die alle deine Fähigkeiten nicht besitzen, oder sich dessen bewusst sind - denk da auch mal drüber nach! :-))))))). Wir haben so viele emotional dumme Menschen um uns, die sind aber nicht wichtig und die kommen auch gut ohne uns klar! Künstler zum Beispiel, sind häufig Menschen die auf ihre ganz individuelle Art "durchgeknallt" sind und auch sie suchen sich ein Ventil das alles zu kompensieren - ihre Kunst! Es gibt und gab einige, denen das nicht gereicht hatte, die sich auch zu sehr von der Bestätigung von außen abhängig gemacht haben, aber die, die das nicht brauchten, fanden ihre Werke selbst großartig und waren meist auch erfolgreicher... 
Auch ich musste erst lernen, alles an mir kennen zu lernen und anzunehmen und es hat einige Zeit gedauert, aber im Nachhinein bin ich sehr, sehr dankbar für diese "extreme Kennlernphase"! Jetzt bin ich - ich - komplett!! :-))))))) 
Ich bin den Weg übrigens genauso wie Shamana gegangen und habe es für mich mit der Unabhängigkeit und Selbstverantwortung genauso lernen müssen und es hat mir gut getan und das gute Gefühl dazu, kam schneller als ich es erwartet hatte :-))) 
Du kannst das auch, probiere es einfach, es kann nur besser werden! 
LG Falke

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Falke,
immer wieder habe ich mir deinen Betrag durchgelesen, versucht zu antworten und habe letzten endes keine vernünftige Antwort hinbekommen.
Es liegt daran, das ich von all diesen Gefühlen die du beschreibst sehr verwirrt war, ich kenne sie sicher auch, zumindes zum teil, könnte sie aber meinen Empfindungen nicht zuordnen.
Ich sehe keinen zusammenhang zwischen Erlebten und dem Empfinden, alles läuft getrennt ab.
Mir fehlen die richtigen Bezeichnungen für diese Gefühle die ich in jeweiligen Situationen erlebe.
Ich traue meiner Wahrnehmung nicht, weiß nicht ob ich mein erlebtes richtig oder falsch einschätze, stelle mich und mein Gefühlsleben ständig in frage.
Sicher kann ich ich das alles erlernen, aber mir fehlt der Mut, ich habe Angst zu Vertrauen , mich wieder auf andere Menschen einzulassen, auf mich einzulassen.
Angst vor dem, was für Türen sich in mir noch öffnen, mir fehlt der zugang zu mir selber um mich so anzunehmen wie ich bin.
 Du schriebst:   "Auch ich musste erst lernen, alles an mir kennen zu lernen und  anzunehmen und es hat einige Zeit gedauert, aber im Nachhinein bin ich  sehr, sehr dankbar für diese "extreme Kennlernphase"! Jetzt bin ich -  ich - komplett!! :-)))))))"   Was mir Mut macht es vielleicht auch zu schaffen, aber im nächsten moment überkommen mich wieder die Zweifel und die Angst, wieder zu scheitern.
Ich bin Verwirrt, denn noch danke ich dir.
Lg

----------


## Shamana

Liebe Anonymus
Du MUSST scheitern um zu lernen, denn man lernt nur aus negativen Sachen, wie soll man denn sonst zwischen richtig und falsch entscheiden können, wenn es nicht so ist. Nehme neue Freunde an und empfange sie mit offenen Armen, sei für sie da und beobachte sie, ob sie die richtigen für dich sind. Für dich ist es besser wenn sie Dir vertrauen, nicht du Ihnen. Das kommt von alleine irgendwann, aber du musst dich schützen. Aber vor Menschen verschlissen, katapultiert dich in die Einsamkeit. Geniesse die Gesellschaft und wachse an den Problemen der anderen, das hört sich hart an, aber wenn man mitbekommt, dass es anderen nicht besser geht, kommen einem die eigenen Probleme ziemlich klein vor, und da musst du erst mal dran arbeiten. Dich anerkennen, dich für voll nehmen, dich respetieren und akzeptieren. Dann der Rest der Welt. Irgendwann bist du kräftig genug um drüber zu stehen und dann kannst du entscheiden, wer es WERT ist, dass du IHM/IHR vertraust und nicht umgekehrt. Das Fernsehen sagt uns auch immer WIE es toll ist, aber wir haben nun mal niemanden der unser Drehbuch schreibt. Das Leben ist halt hart... das muss man akzeptieren. Und wenn wir Tod sind, sind wir NUR ein weiterer Stein auf dem Friedhof, die Sonne, die geht trotzdem weiter auf und die Tage laufen weiter ob mit oder ohne uns.. Deshalb Carpé Diem Süße... bis dann.

----------


## Falke

Hallo du :-))) 
setzte dich nicht unter Druck und fange erst mal mit dem "Kleinsten" an, so habe ich es auch gemacht. Meine allergrößte Angst war es damals, alleine zu sein und die Vorstellung das wir alle Individuen sind hatte mir damals noch mehr Angst gemacht, weil ich die Vorstellung schrecklich fand, das es keinen gibt, der genauso wie ich empfinden und denken kann. Naja, und dann kam der Tag X und ich war total verängstigt habe dann erst mal angefangen mir eine Beschäftigung zu suchen, die mich entspannt. Also habe ich mir erst mal ein Gläschen Wein gegönnt und dann habe ich mir Farbe gekauft und mein Bett gestrichen und nebenbei habe ich den Fernseher angemacht, damit ich mich nicht ganz so isoliert fühlte. Danach war ich das erste Mal einigermaßen entspannt. Irgendwann fing ich an zu stricken, zu malen habe mir Rituale geschaffen - selber Essen gekocht, hab es mir gemütlich gemacht, Blumen gekauft, mir was zum anziehen gekauft usw.! Ich habe erst mal angefangen, mich selbst zu bestätigen. Joggen hat mir auch unheimlich viel gebracht, weil es die Glückshormone ankurbelt. Ich habe auch mal eine Kunstakademie für 3 Wochen besucht, das hat mir sehr viel gebracht - vor allem habe ich nette, entspannte Menschen kennengelernt. Und meine Erfahrung ist, wenn ich mich Ihnen geöffnet habe, habe ich auch plötzlich ganz viele Menschen kennengelernt, denen es auch auf ihre Art und Weise schlecht geht - so wie es Shamana auch beschrieben hat.
Du befindest dich in einem Kreislauf, den es zu durchbrechen gilt, sobald du dich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigst, fängst du an weniger über dich nachzudenken. Irgendwann gewöhnt sich auch dein Köpfchen daran. Zurzeit bis du einfach sehr verängstigt, das ist verständlich, aber da kommst du auch wieder raus, glaube mir. Auch ich habe heute immer noch eine rege Fantasie und meine Gefühlswelt ist immer von Extremen begleitet, aber ich schenke ihnen nicht mehr den ganzen Tag meine Aufmerksamkeit - ich ignoriere meine Gedanken und Gefühle nicht, ich akzeptiere sie und dann geben sie irgendwann auf ;-))) und wenn es zu schlimm wird, suche ich mir wieder eine Beschäftigung und wenn es nur Putzen ist, oder Gartenarbeit etc.... 
Nimm dir nicht zu viel auf einmal vor, fange ganz klein an und dann Stück für Stück :-) 
Alles Liebe 
Falke

----------


## spokes

das Problem ist einfach, wenn jemand viele ist, geht das nur bedingt, denn die Problemlösungen, die ihr nun vorschlagt muss die Threaderstellerin für alle Innenanteile anwenden. nun stellt euch mal eine illustre Truppe vor. Wo es kleine Mädchen, halbwüchige Teenager (m/w), frustrierte Erwachsene, suizidale Personen gibt. Nur so als Beispiel. Dort das ganze zu machen geht, mbMn, nur mit sehr erfahrenen Therapeuten, welche sich mit der Diagnose DIS auskennen.

----------


## Falke

Hallo Spokes, 
du hast bestimmt recht, aber zurzeit macht sie auf mich nicht den Eindruck "mehrere Personen" zu sein. Sie wirkt klar und "einzeln", aber eben sehr, sehr verängstigt über ihre Gefühlswelt und ihr Handeln, bzw. Nichthandeln. Sie hat jegliches Selbstvertrauen verloren, wenn sie überhaupt schon mal welches hatte und das ist schon ziemlich harter Tobak.... 
Und irgendwie, irgendwo möchte man ja mal ansetzen um damit zurecht zu kommen, egal welche Symptomatik bei dir vorhanden ist. Und die Akzeptanz ist immer der erste Schritt in die Heilung  :s_thumbup:  und das ist erst mal schwer genug.....

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Hallo ihr drei, 
nun bin ich total verwirrt!
Negative erfahrungen habe ich mehr als genug gemacht, glaubt mir, davon brauch ich nicht noch mehr. Denn die haben mich zu dem gemacht was ich heute bin.
Ich war immer eine Kämpferin, nur wenn sich so garnichts ändert egal wie sehr man sich auch bemüht, weil in einem ein sabuteur lebt, der immer wieder schwierigkeiten macht, dann verliert man mit der zeit den Mut.
Es gibt Tage, wo ich voller Mut bin, wo es mir gut geht.
Dann gibt es Tage wie gestern, wo alles grau in grau ist und ich in nichts einen Sinn sehe.
Ich würde am liebsten aus meiner Haut, vor mir selbst weglaufen, aber es geht nicht, das weiß ich.
Nichts sehnlicheres wünschte ich als ein normales Leben zu führen, ich versuche und versuchte mich so anzunehmen, zu akzeptieren, aber immer wieder verlier ich den Mut.
Immer wieder scheitere ich an mir selber, nicht an meinen Aufgaben.
Ja ich bin Verängstigt, Menschen machen mir angst, Vertrauen fällt mir schwer, da ich immer wieder an den selben Typ Menschen gerate, der mir nichts gutes will.
Das Problem dabei ist, das man den Menschen nur vor dem Kopf gucken kann, ich habe versucht mich auf mein Gefühlb zu verlassen,aber dann kommt das Problem mit dem sabuteur wieder. Ich weiß nicht mehr ob ich mir selber noch vertrauen kann, wie soll ich da anderen Menschen Vertrauen können?
Ich bin Durcheinander und Verwirrt.
Denn noch danke ich euch für euren Beitrag.
Ein müdes & verwirrtes lächeln an euch
Lg _

----------


## spokes

> du hast bestimmt recht, aber zurzeit macht sie auf mich nicht den Eindruck "mehrere Personen" zu sein. Sie wirkt klar und "einzeln"

  ich bin auch viele und man merkt mir das im realen Leben auch nicht an, da ich eine fast perfekte Fassade habe. So wird das bei der TE auch sein. Es ist halt nur so, das bei Multis es oft vorkommt, das einzelne Gefühlswelten bestimmten Innenanteilen zuzuordnen sind. Bei unserem Störungsbild ist alles ein wenig komplizierter  :Zwinker:

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Hallo spokes,
ich weiß nicht was ich dazu schreiben soll oder kann, wollte dich nur wissen lassen das ich dich gelesen habe.
Danke für deine Erklärung.
Lg_

----------


## Shamana

Hallo Spokes, 
Ich denke sie möchte nur reden und erwartet auch keine direkte Hilfe von uns. Ich vermute es ist ihr bewusst, dass es hier im Forum nicht möglich ist, geheilt zu werden. ;O)
Was wir machen sind jediglich Tips aus emotionaler Sicht zu geben, nicht aber etwa um zu therapieren, das möchte ich mir nicht rausnehmen und traue ich mir auch gar nicht zu. 
Das Forum ist, denke ich , unter anderem auch "eine nette Antwort, die auch Freunde geben dürfen" jemand der vielleicht zuhört, und sich für einen interessiert, wenn es das Umfeld nicht mehr tut. 
Liebe Grüße...

----------


## Falke

Hallo du - ich nenne dich jetzt mal du, weil es einfacher ist wenn kein Nickname vorhanden ist ;-)))) 
verwirren möchte ich dich nicht und ich denke auch nicht die anderen von uns hier. Das war nicht Sinn unserer Beiträge. 
Was meine Wenigkeit angeht: ich lese aus deinen Zeilen, wie schlecht es dir geht und wie durcheinander du bist und ich habe dieses Bedürfnis dir helfen zu wollen und dir zuzuhören (lesen :Zwinker: ). Ich kann das gar nicht gut haben, wie unglücklich du bist und darum schreibe ich dir und die anderen :drawing_heart:  
Klar, wir sind keine Therapeuten, aber wir haben alle unser Päckchen zutragen. Wenn du dich hier in diesem Bereich weiter umschaust, siehst du, dass es vielen so geht - aber die Grundproblematik immer ein individueller Auslöser war. Also - du bist HIER auf keinen Fall alleine  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Hallo Falke, 
Das du mich "Du" nennst ist völlig in ordnung, das du mir Helfen möchtest, spüre ich und das dieses von dir auch ernst gemeint ist. Dafür danke ich dir. 
Verwirrt bin ich nicht durch das was du oder die anderen schreibst, also nicht direkt, glaub ich, sondern, das es mir Hoffnung macht auf der einen Seite es schaffen zu können und mein grund Vertrauen dahun gehend einfach fehlt, ich spüre irgendwie ein durcheinander in mir.
Sicher hat jeder sein päkchen zu tragen und durch aus ist mir bewusst, das es dadrausen Menschen gibt, denn es noch schlechter geht, die es noch härter getroffen hat als mich.
Deswegen versteh ich mich nicht mehr, das ich von der Ellenbogen Gesellschaft so die schna..... voll habe, klar das bekomm ich für mich noch erklärt, aber ich weiß nicht was genau dazu geführt hat, das es mir so die Schuhe ausgezogen hat, das ich nun keine lust mehr habe, mir die Welt schön zu reden, weiter zu machen. Mein Lebenlang musste ich mich immer irgendwie durch Kämpfen um nicht unterzugehen oder zerbrochen zu werden. Von klein an zeigte man mir, das ich froh sein konnte, das ich überhaupt da sein durfte, das ich nichts zu sagen habe, das es nicht zählt was ich zu sagen habe, denn es wurden trotzdem bestimmte handlungen, demütigungen und gewalt ausgeübt. Ich habe angst, vor Erwachsenen, ich glaube ihnen nicht, wenn sie mir was sagen. Trotzdem muss ich mit ihnen umgehen und Unterhalten.
Ich zweifel inzwischen an meinem Gefühlsradar, weil es mich einigemale sehr getäuscht hat.
Ich mag einfach nicht mehr und denn noch schreibe ich hier, also suche ich doch hilfe.
Ich weiß es einfach nicht mehr, das ist das was mich verwirrt, mein Denken und mein Fühlen
Danke die 
Lg_

----------


## Falke

Hallo du, 
magst du verraten wie alt du bist?  
Ich bin mir sicher, das du weiter machen willst und an diesem Zustand was ändern möchtest. Kann ich super gut verstehen. Du sollst dir auch nicht die Welt schön reden. Meine Therapeutin hat mir damals gesagt, das ich nur mein unmittelbares Umfeld ordnen kann, oder mir schaffen kann, aber an den Dingen die überall passieren können wir leider nichts ändern. Das ist die bittere Wahrheit. Du kannst für dich nur das tun, was dir möglich ist und wenn du, zum Beispiel, anderen Menschen eigentlich gerne hilfst, dann solltest du das auch weiter tun, aber nichts dafür erwarten. Ich versuche dir das mal an meinem Beispiel zu erklären: 10 Omas halte ich die Tür auf, oder mache ihnen im Bus den Platz frei - 5 davon bedanken sich und freuen sich ungemein, 3 davon finden es selbstverständlich und 2 davon gucken mich nur komisch an. Daran habe ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt, aber ich mache weiter so, weil es meine Überzeugung ist und ich nicht so sein will, wie die anderen :-)))) 
naja, und so ist das im Grunde mit vielen Dingen. Damals, als es mir so schlecht ging, habe ich mich nur mit "leichter Kost" beschäftigt. Habe mir im Fernsehen nur harmlose, oder lustige Sachen angeschaut (aber nichts, wo ich mich auf Kosten andere amüsiere!!), Dokumentationen usw.! Ich habe mich von Menschen fern gehalten, die mich nicht verstehen, oder zu oberflächlich waren. Bin viel in die Natur gegangen, weil es dort für mich friedlich war und auch noch ist. Dort hatte ich immer Ruhe. Ich hatte immer nur eine Handvoll Freunde und meine Zeit damals, das war in Münster, da hatte ich sogar nur 2 Freundinnen, die mir wichtig waren. Das hat sich aber erst herausgestellt, nachdem ich mich ihnen geöffnet hatte und ich wurde herzlichst von ihnen "aufgenommen". Vorher hatte ich kein Vertrauen zu ihnen. 
Wir können den Menschen alle nicht hinter die Stirn schauen, aber wir können uns vorsichtig rantasten....vielleicht machst du auch mal einen Workshop für was Kreatives, da begegnet man häufig Menschen die sehr angenehm in ihrer Art sind. Mir tat es sehr gut, andere Menschen erst anzuschauen und dann vorsichtig kennenzulernen. Später kam dann ein bisschen Wohlfühlen dazu :-))))) 
Vielleicht versuchst du mal deinen Saboteur (so hatte ich das früher auch genannt ;-))) ) zu ignorieren oder sagst ihm, das du jetzt gerade mal keinen Bock auf ihn hast und dich jetzt mal mit was anderem beschäftigen möchtest. Und wenn er wieder kommt, sagste ihm wieder: ich habe dich schon verstanden, aber ich hab jetzt echt Lust auf was anderes!!!! Und das mache ich jetzt auch! 
Wenn es bei mir mal richtig schlimm war, dann war ich schon richtig aggressiv und habe mir dann ein Ventil gesucht und habe zum Beispiel Holz gehackt ;-))))) echt wahr!!!! Das tat richtig gut!!!  
Mein Einstellung ist heute: lasse dich nicht beherrschen, ich bestimme, was Sache ist!! :-))) 
Habe keine Angst, was soll dir denn im schlimmsten Fall passieren? Dein Saboteur kann dir nichts tun :-))))))). 
Drück dich 
Falke

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Hallo Falke, 
ich weiß zwar nicht was es ändern würde wenn du weißt wie alt ich bin, aber wenn du es wissen möchtest, werde ich es dir sagen, ich bin 1972 Geboren.
Meine Thera sagte auch zu mir Fr. L. die Menschen sind wie sie sind das können sie nicht änderen.
Sie sind anders und das ist auch gut so. Ich soll lernen damit zu Leben, das es ist wie es ist, aber genau das ist es was mir so schwer fällt.
Zb. wenn ein Kinderschänder seine tat damit entschuldigt, das er selber Missbraucht wurde.
Es geht mir nicht in den Kopf, ich habe auch zwei Kinder und bin selbst mehrfach Misshandelt, Mb und Verge**** worden, grade weil ich doch weiß (zumindest schehmenhaft) wie es für mich war und wie sehr ich heut noch damit zu Kämpfen habe, tu ich es doch keinem anderen an.
Ich bin denn noch Hilfsbereit, Höfflich und Verständnisvoll, aber bei sowas stoße ich massiv an meine Grenzen.
Meine Thera sagt das ich viel zu Lieb und Gutmütig sei, sie hätte gern, das ich mich mehr wahrnehme und mal nein sage, aber auch dies habe ich nie gelernt.
Heute noch, wenn ich versuche nein zu sagen, werde ich nicht ernst genommen und schon geht man wieder über meine inneren Grenzen, irgendwann gebe ich auf und lasse nur noch zu.
Meine Angst vor dem Leben und deren Menschen, ist inzwischen ins Unermässliche gestiegen. 
Sorry, mehr geht grade nicht mehr, hab mich grade verloren 
Ich danke dir für dein Vertrauen.
Sei lieb gegrüßt _

----------


## Falke

Hallo du, 
es ist insofern wichtig für mich, wie alt du bist, damit ich unsere Ebene besser einschätzen kann :-))) und siehe da, wir sind so gut wie gleichalt :-))) 
Es ist wirklich hart, all das von dir zu lesen und ich nehme dich sehr, sehr ernst - das möchte ich noch mal betonen. Es tut mir so so leid und irgendwie habe ich das Bedürfnis dir unbedingt helfen zu wollen.  
Schreibe einfach nur zurück, wenn du wirklich gerade die Kraft dafür hast und fühl dich nicht verpflichtet. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie anstrengend das für dich ist, hier deine Seele zu offenbaren. Mach es so, wie es dir gut tut :-))))) 
Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit mit deiner Therapeutin zusammen in Situationen zu gehen, wo du zum Beispiel mal "Nein" sagen möchtest und sie ist einfach nur dabei? Manche Therapeuten bieten sowas an. Grundsätzlich finde ich, das deine Thera recht hat, mit dem was sie sagt. So war es bei mir damals auch. Bei mir war es auch ein Stück die Ablehnung, vor der ich Angst hatte. Ich bin auch teilweise auf Ablehnung gestoßen, aber im Nachhinein hat mich diese Person mehr respektiert als vorher. Das hat mich wiederrum ermutigt auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. Irgendwie klingst du für mich nicht nach einem Menschen, der DIS hat, aber ich bin eben auch keine Therapeutin...aus deinen Worten lese ich zwar Verzweiflung  raus, aber eben auch eine starke zwischenmenschliche Phobie, die ja bei deinen Erlebnissen auch absolut nachvollziehbar ist. Ich würde dich so gerne an die Hand nehmen und dir zeigen, das es noch soooooo viele liebevolle und herzliche Menschen gibt.... 
Unsere Welt ist nicht gerecht, da stimme ich dir zu und so einen Kinderschänder könnte ich.......kannst du dir ja denken :-(((((((. Es ist unentschuldbar, keine Frage. Aber leider, leider ist es so, dass wir diese Dinge nicht ändern können. Was wir aber tun können, ist unsere Ideale leben und helfen, wenn andere in Not sind. Meine Wenigkeit steht voll auf Zivilcourage und ich würde es jederzeit machen und auch wieder tun, auch wenn ich mich dabei selbst in Gefahr bringe. 
Wir haben nur dieses eine Leben, der Tod kommt sowieso, ob wir es wollen oder nicht und wir sollten es trotzdem genießen, soweit es uns möglich ist. Du kannst jederzeit schimpfen und sauer sein und das auch mal richtig rausschreien, aber glaube bitte daran, das es wirklich noch nette Menschen auf dieser Erde gibt. Deine Thera zum Beispiel, allerdings geht da nun mal leider keine Freundschaft - aber frag sie doch mal, ob sie den einen oder anderen Schritt mit die gemeinsam gehen kann um erst mal einen Einstieg zu finden. Es gibt auch gestalterische Kunsttherapien, da sind auch viele nette Menschen. 
Ganz viele liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Falke, 
nun kann ich auch nachvollziehen warum du gern wissen möchtest wie Alt ich bin, ja wir liegen nah aneinander.
Der Austausch mit dir Hilft mir, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß in wie fern, aber es tut einfach irgendwo gut sich Auszutauschen.
Ich weiß, das ich auf dich einen Verängstigten aber ansonsten ganz normalen eindruck mache.
Ebenso kann ich mir vorstellen, das es für dich schwierig sein muss die Diagnose der DIS nachzuvollziehen, aber leider wurden einige Tests gemacht, die diese Diagnose bestätigt haben, schummeln ist da nicht wirklich drin, zumal meine Thera mich schon in verschiedenen Situationen meines daseins Erleben durfte.
Wenn ich hier Poste, wechsel ich in der Regel nicht meine Persöhnlichkeiten, kann zwar vorkommen, aber eher selten. Sei mir nicht böse für diese klaren Worte grade.
Ich würde dir gern sagen/schreiben, das es für mich sehr ungewohnt ist, das mir zum einen ein fremder Mensch seine Hand anbietet, mir soviel Respekt entgegen bringt und ich denke das sollte ich ebenso erwähnen, das ich nicht nur deine ernsthaftigkeit spüre, sondern auch wie viel Gefühl dahinter steckt wenn du mir was schreibst.
Mehr kann ich im moment nicht schreiben, entschuldige bitte
Lg

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Es ist früh am Morgen als ich aufgestanden bin und schon steh ich wieder total unter druck (Emotional) Es sind die ständigen aufs und abs die mich um den Verstand bringen, nie genau vorher abschätzen zu konnen, wie es mir in einer oder zwei Stunden geht.
Es ist so anstrengend nicht aufzugeben,so zutun als sei alles in Ordnung, damit man in irgend einer Form seinen Tag geregelt bekommt. Ich steh innerlich so unter druck und weiß nicht, was wieder so quer schießt.
Lg _

----------


## Falke

Guten Morgen :-)) 
hat mich sehr gefreut deine Worte von gestern Abend zu lesen, irgendwie war mir da ein klitzekleines bisschen Hoffnung aufgefallen *freu* 
Dann möchte ich dir noch sagen, dass du dich bei mir für nichts zu entschuldigen brauchst, deine Worte kommen in keinster Weise hart bei mir an und du kannst immer absolut ehrlich und offen sein - damit habe ich keine Probleme. Ich selbst bin ja auch so und anders geht es auch nicht :-)))) 
Ich freue mich über jedes Wort, was du schreibst und mitteilst. 
Bei einem Post war ich mir kurz nicht sicher, ob du gerade in einer anderen Gefühlwelt warst, da hast du davon berichtet, dass du den Erwachsenen nicht traust - aber selbst wenn es so war, ist das in Ordnung, das ist auch ein Teil von dir :-))) 
ja, heute morgen bin ich auch nicht so gut drauf und das finde ich schade, aber ich schenke diesem Gefühl einfach nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit, damit gehts mir besser. Es gibt ja keine wirkliche Bedrohung ;-)))) Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dich das schon wieder nervt und verunsichert. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja, wenn du morgens merkst, das du nicht gut drauf bist dir zu sagen: ok, dann ist das halt mal wieder so ein Tag - es wird sich schon wieder legen.....
Und mal nicht drüber nachzudenken, warum du dich jetzt wieder so fühlst. In der Regel gibt es ja tatsächlich keinen Auslöser, es ist "nur" ein Gefühl ;-))))))) 
Nimmst du eigentlich Medi`s ein? Ich bin auch schwer beeindruckt, das du das alles mit deinen Kindern hinbekommst - hast du da jemanden der dich untersützt? 
Ach ja, und wie findest du die Idee, deine Thera mal zu fragen, ob sie dich mal in eine unangenehme Situation begleitet? 
Ganz liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Falke,
leider kann ich dieses Gefühl unter druck zu stehen nicht ignorieren, da es zz bei mir allgemein sehr Kaotisch zuläuft, nicht nur Emotional, sonderen leider auch real.
Es gibt im moment mehrere bedrohungen von aussen.
Mal gelingt es mir sie einfach zu ignorieren, aber dadurch wird es leider auch nicht wirklich besser, auf langer sicht hin.
Mit meinen Kindern, bin ich allein und das im Wörtlichem sinne, also ohne Patner, Eltern oder Großeltern.
Mit der Thera halte ich für eine gute Idee, aber leider macht sie sowas nicht.
Ja ich nehme Medis ein die meinen zustand etwas mildern, denn ohne, hätte ich sehr warscheinlich garnicht erst gepostet.
Das ist schön zu wissen, das ich offen sein darf und ja ich war in einem anderen zustand als ich das mit den Erwachsenen schrieb. Ich musste es mir nochmal kurz durchlesen.
Sei lieb gegrüßt

----------


## Falke

Wenn es dir lieber ist, kannst du mir auch eine private Nachricht schicken - jedoch denke ich, dass es anderen Usern helfen könnte von dir zu lesen. Ich könnte es aber auch gut verstehen, wenn du dich hier nur begrenzt öffnen möchtest. 
ich würde trotzdem mal mit deiner Therapeutin darüber sprechen, vielleicht hat sie ja eine Idee :-))))) 
Wieso wirst du von außen bedroht? 
Viele liebe Grüße 
ich :-))))

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Hallo Falke,
Ich hatte auch kurz daran gedacht, würde mich dir dann zu erkennen geben, vielleicht schick ich dir später mal eine pn, bin im moment noch etwas unsicher und brauch noch was zeit.
Es ist keine Bedrohung im direktensinne von einem oder mehren Menschen, nur zu beruhigung.
Es geht viel mehr um meine wenigkeit (__existent und so weiter) Dinge die ich dem Sabuteur  zuzuschreiben habe, wie ich schon sagte, ich muss nun schauen das ich nicht alles verliere.
Der druck steigt mit jedem Tag, wo ich nichts erreichen konnte und mir bleiben nur noch fünf wochen um alles erledigt zu haben ansonsten verlier ich alles inkusive die Kinder.
Lg   _

----------


## Falke

Du, kein Problem, lass dir Zeit. Ich bin zwar nicht ständig online, aber ich schaue regelmäßig rein :-)))) 
Das hört sich alles nicht gut an und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wovon das abhängt.... Ist schon echt scheiße, mit der Gefühlsmanipulation! 
Meld dich, wenn du magst.... 
Ganz, ganz dicke Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Ja das ist es, es ist viel zu anstrengend auf dauer, aber einfach akzeptieren und zulassen, würde heißen, das ich wieder alles in ordnung bringen muss, was er an misst hinterlassen hat.
Ich weiß nicht was ich tun kann, damit das aufhört, ausser manchmal daran zu denken mich genzlich aus der verabntwortung zu stehlen und dem verführerischem lächeln der Brückenpfeilern auf der Autobahn, linke spur nach zu geben.
Das dies keine lösung ist, weiß ich, aber manchmal mag ich einfach nicht mehr und gammel dann auf Brücken rum, wenn ich nicht grade unter ihnen durchfahre.
Auf der anderen seite sage ich aber auch, "nein" ich bin soweit gekommen und habe alles mögliche schon überlebt, das leben zwingt dich nicht weiter in die Knie. Und dann ist es wieder anders und ich würde am liebsten alles schmeißen. 
Lg_

----------


## Falke

Ich kann das alles gut nachvollziehen, diesen Schwermut....heute habe ich den Tag auch wieder so ähnlich verlebt und ich denke auch viel über dich nach. Morgen bin ich mal wieder bei meiner Thera und dann will ich sie mal dazu befragen und werde ihr von dir erzählen. Auch ich finde das Leben immer wieder unerträglich schwer und Erwachsensein anstrengend. Aber immer dann, wenn es mich wieder zu sehr runterzieht, dann denke ich wieder daran, dass ich nur dieses eine Leben habe und ich ja auch nicht weiß, wann das Schicksal dem ein Ende setzen wird und dann besinne ich mich wieder darauf, dass ich es genießen sollte und ich an den vielen Ungerechtigkeiten eh nichts ändern kann. Du hast Deine Kinder und die brauchen dich dringend, allein das sollte dich schon immer davon abhalten solche unsinnigen Gedanken mit den Brücken zu verbringen. Ich sag es gerne immer wieder, es sind eben "nur" Gefühle, die dich manipulieren wollen und die kannst nur du mit deinen Gedanken beeinflussen. Unsere Gedanken steuern unsere Gefühle und nicht andersrum :-))))) 
Mach weiter, auch wenn es anstrengend ist - du hast nur diese eine Leben, auch wenn du es so nicht magst, versuche das Beste draus zu machen. Und an mir merkst du hoffentlich, dass es eben doch diese Menschen gibt, die nicht oberflächlich sind :-)))))) und dich ernst nehmen. Und du kennst mich ja nicht mal persönlich und dennoch liest du es zwischen den Zeilen heraus :-))))) 
LG

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Hallo Falke, 
ich war etwas im stress, weswegen ich nicht antworten konnte.
Ja ich habe meine Kinder, aber weißt du, das ich oft darüber Nachgedacht habe sie zu meinen Ex mann zu bringen, weil ich einfach nicht mehr weiter machen wollte.
Es hört sich sehr hart an, aber ja, in solchen momenten der extrem Phasen, sind meine Kinder einfach nur anstrengend für mich und in der zeit der Mutlosigkeit, Hoffnungslosigkeit und Suizidgedanken habe ich das Gefühl nichts richtig zu machen, auch nicht meinen Kindern gegenüber. Ich empfinde mich als Balast und unnützig, was ich keinem zumuten möchte und sicher sind es gefühle, da stimm ich dir zu, aber mit dem beeinflussen, das ist ein problem wenn man ständig hin und her springt innerlich, vorallem wenn man nicht genau mitbekommt wer grade das sagen hat und vorn ist. Es kann dann auch mal gefährlich für die anderen innis werden ( nur so zu erklärung).
Misst habe vergessen was ich schreiben wollte
Bis dahin mal
Lg_

----------


## mo8600

Hallo Ihr zwei Lieben Falke und Anonymisiert,
ich habe mit ganz großem Interesse Euren Schriftwechsel gelesen. Toll, wie Ihr miteinnader umgeht und an Anonymissiert: Mein Kompliment dafür, wie offen Du zu Falke geworden bist und was für ein Vertrauen Du entwickelt hast. Finde ich echt klasse. 
Ich kann jetzt bei Eurem Schriftwechsel nicht länger die Klappe halten und muss auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich kenne Eure Gefühle und Gedanken sehr sehr gut. Ich kann dieses dunkle Loch, diese Negativität, dieses Misstrauen so gut nachempfinden. Ich bin ich schon oft an der Welt verzweifelt und dennoch geht es mir heute sehr gut. Wenn ich Euren Schriftverkehr so lese, dann fällt mir auf, dass Ihr gar nichts davon schreibt, wie Euch die Teras echte Hilfe gegeben haben, z.B. liebe Anonymi.... "NEIN SAGEN" kann man lernen. Meine Tera hat mich alle Situationen aufschreiben lassen, in denen ich "NEIN" gesagt habe, wo ich sonst aus Angst "JA" gesagt hätte. Ich musste die Situation und die Reaktion der Mitmenschen darauf aufchreiben und dann hat sie es mit mir durchgesprochen. Dabei habe ich dann gelernt, mit den Negativreaktionen meiner Umwelt klar zu kommen und heute ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass ich "NEIN" sage, wenn ich es auch meine. 
Ich glaube, dass es viel zur Heilung beiträgt, wenn man die richtige Tera hat. Wie sieht es denn aus für Euch beide mit Alternativen Heilmethoden auf z.B. der energetischen Ebene. Ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und lasse mich gerade noch "Rest-Therapieren", damit ich die kleinen Teufel in mir entgültig los werde und es hilft mir tatsächlich.
Ja und jetzt fällt mir noch was ein: Lobt Ihr Euch eigentlich auch mal, wenn Ihr an einem schlechten Tag etwas geleistet habt? Eigenlob ist auch ganz wichtig! Klopft Euch doch mal öfters auf die Schulter und wenn es nur für ganz banale Dinge ist, wie z.B. "Heute ist ein Scheißtag und ich bin trotzdem aufgestanden!" - Auch das ist ein Schulterklopfen wert - "Toll gemacht!" Und ich lobe jetzt Euch beide, weil Ihr einander so schön schreibt und so offen und ehrlich seid. "TOLL GEMACHT!!!". Fühlt Euch Beide von mir auf die Schulter geklopft.
lg mo8600

----------


## Anonymisiert

_Hallo mo8600, 
sicher kannst du dich mit einbringen, danke für dein kompliment, tut gut zu lesen, nach einem langen tief.
Im moment bin ich relativ stabil, aber das liegt, mit unter daran, das ich zur zeit sehr viel_ _dissoziiere, was heißt das Erleben von dem Gefühlserleben komplett abspalte und das wenn es dem einen inni zuviel wird, übernimmt jemand anders, der mit der Lebenssituation besser umgehen kann .
Auf jedenfall danke ich noch mal für dein Feedback.
Lg   _

----------


## Falke

hallo mo, 
mir gehts eigentlich schon sehr lange gut, aber es kommt immer mal wieder in meinem Leben vor, dass ich wieder mal kurz eine Thera brauche. DU (ihr Name bei mir) ist auf dem besten WEge dahin, sie braucht aber noch ein bisschen, ist ja auch etwas schwieriger. Wir, die Sensiblen werden immer mal wieder mit Tief`s zu tun haben, aber wir wissen dann irgendwann besser und schneller daraus zu kommen. Das wird bei dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders sein :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): . Außerdem bin ich von Natur aus gespalten, die eine Seite ist sehr optimistisch und extrovertiert und die andere ist melancholisch und nachdenklich und so wechselt das dann immer mal - manchmal auch täglich  :Zwinker: . oh, und ich lobe mich häufig und bin auch stolz auf die dinge, die ich so bewerkstellige, aber manchmal schimpfe ich auch mit mir  :Zwinker: . SIE hat mehrere zu "zähmen", dass wird SIE auch schaffen, aber das dauert eben so seine Zeit - sie wird es aber schaffen...  :Smiley:  
Viele Grüße  :Smiley: 
Falke

----------


## mo8600

Hallo Falke,
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Genau so, wie Du es beschrieben hat, ist unser Zustand. Ich bin auch so ein Sensibelchen und leider tun wir Sensiblen uns im Leben einfach schwer. Aus Deinen Worten spricht auch schon viel Thera. Du scheinst auch schon sehr viel gelernt zu haben - so wie ich auch. Und wenn wir dann das Erlernte auch anwenden, läßt es sich gut leben. Ich versuche gerade noch einen Schritt weiter zu gehen und die kleinen Teufelchen ganz los zu werden. Ich probiere gerade die energetische Heilvariante aus. Und die tut mir auch unheimlich gut. Ich denke so macht jeder von uns seine eigenen Erfahrungen und wir haben alle ein gemeinsames Ziel - nämlich ein gutes und wertvolles, ja vielleicht sogar gesundes Leben. Auf jeden Fall toll, wie Du Dich um "DU" kümmerst.
Liebe Grüße Mo

----------


## Don

Hallo Liebe Anonymizer
Du bis ein Mesch und Schreiben ist was Gutes. sich alles von der Seele Schreiben. Auch die Musik kan ein Menschen helfen mit den allen um zu Gehen.
Jeder Mensch ist was Wert und hat in sein Leben eine Aufgabe. das leben ist das Schönste Gottes Geschenk. Du bist Intelligent und kannst dich ausdrücken. Du muss auf Menschen zugehen.und Liebe Menschen finden die dich Verstehen.Ich Hofe das du den weg Findest. und Danke dran Jeder Mensch ist was Wert. Rede dich nix ein das du nix wert bist. Gruß Hartmut Hinrich Grotheer.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Lieber Don,
zum einen möchte ich dir für deine aufmunternden Worte danken, ich denke auch das es sehr nette Menschen gibt einige habe ich in der zwischenzeit auch ein wenig kennen lernen dürfen.
Allerdings Lebe ich inzwischen sehr zurück gezogen, denn das öffnen und Vertrauen das mir ein Mensch wohlgesinnd ist, fällt mir schwer.
Denn noch versuche ich jeden Tag einen kleinen Schritt zu gehen, nicht aufzugeben.
Es gibt Tage, da komm ich gut vorran, dann gibt es wiederum Tage wo alles Grau in Grau verschwimmt.
Aber ich versuche an meiner kleinen Hoffnung die ich noch habe festzuhalten. 
Lg

----------


## Don

Hallo ich habe deine Email Danken Erhalten. ich hoffe das sie aus der Dbrsive Lage Rauskommen das sie Liebe Menschen findest die es mit sie Ehrlich meinen und Ferntrauen Finden.  Ja zu Menschen finden die es Ehrlich meinen. Ja das ist ein Schritt nach fron. Wen sich eine Tür schlisst den Öffnet sich eine Neue Tür, Wen ein Weg Endet den fängt ein Neuer Weg an. und du wehrst ein Weg Finden eine Tür die sich für dich Öffnet.
Gruß. Don

----------

